# Sorted, well almost



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Left the pw, vac, spare buckets + dollies + foam gun at work. Gotta get a runner down to protect the carpet. Also need to sort out storage for my polishers etc.


























































much better :thumb:


----------



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

wow!!!


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

very nice.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

That's more like it Dawn....

More inline with your OCD!!!

:thumb:













oh BTW, you still have a picture of a talentless gimp on the wall.... 

:lol:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Oi Oi! Mr beckham is sexy as, but he is abit of a flid at times i must admit!

Cheers boys


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice dawn


----------



## crazycallum (May 16, 2008)

Wish I had that much  Btw how do you stop the pump dispensers from dripping on the floor? Mine drip loads I have to put the lid from the bottle on the floor to catch it


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

cheers tom 

I place a mf to catch the drips but it only dribbles a few drops


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

crazycallum said:


> Wish I had that much  Btw how do you stop the pump dispensers from dripping on the floor? Mine drip loads I have to put the lid from the bottle on the floor to catch it


Get some of these: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PK-10-RUBBER-CANE-TOPPERS-CAPS-FOR-GARDEN-SAFETY_W0QQitemZ250457804989QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_3?hash=item3a5072d0bd :thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

wow nice collection you've got there!! tidy as too!


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

there you go, doesn't that feel much better :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

That's SOME collection, just how many cars do you look after? :doublesho


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lol, only my two + the bf's two. Plus a few others 

yeh lump, it feels soo much better. I got my bedroom back too!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Good stuff. You've got so much stuff it looks like a shop


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

magpieV6 said:


> I place a mf to catch the drips but it only dribbles a few drops


I take it thats when you're looking at the becks poster? You tried Tenna Lady ????:lol:


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

mwbpsx said:


> I take it thats when you're looking at the becks poster? You tried Tenna Lady ????:lol:


pmsl.

On a more serious note, are they black wash mitts?

If so how much and where from? :thumb:


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

some nice stuff there, so clean looking my stuffs are all over my office.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

OH DEAR GOD! I want that room! That's one serious collection, and to think you've cut down too. Bloomig eck I'm shocked at just how good that looks. It's like mecca :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

mwbpsx said:


> I take it thats when you're looking at the becks poster? You tried Tenna Lady ????:lol:


:lol: :lol: dirty boy!



EastUpperGooner said:


> pmsl.
> 
> On a more serious note, are they black wash mitts?
> 
> If so how much and where from? :thumb:


They are grey, halfords own branded ones, £8 each. Bloody bargain they are!



maggi112 said:


> OH DEAR GOD! I want that room! That's one serious collection, and to think you've cut down too. Bloomig eck I'm shocked at just how good that looks. It's like mecca :thumb:


:lol: cheers mate, its my calm place. After a hard day i shut myself in it :lol:


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for that.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

magpieV6 said:


> cheers mate, its my calm place. After a hard day i shut myself in it :lol:


my storage boxes and buckets sit opposite my bed for now, it's comforting like a night light to me... :tumbleweed:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lol, were sad arent we!


----------



## wallzyuk (May 29, 2007)

Nice setup


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

Really impressive...and so tidy!!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

it wont be after I've chosen what im using this weekend! :lol: but its good coz when i bring it all home i can sort it all out again + wash the pads + microfibers straight away (instead of chucking them in the boot + forgetting about them) got loads in the pug :doublesho

cheers :wave:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice and tidy :thumb:

In the process of sorting out the garage myself, run out of room again :wall:

Maybe I need a SALE .....


----------



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

very impressive stuff.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

cheers boys


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Neat 

:thumb:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow!!! nice collection you got there... wish I had the space for just half of that lot !!!


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

:thumb:

Nice


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lol, cheers guys. I've been living here 3.5 years now, the cupboard was filled with crap!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

good collection there :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I always find it funny - I do the same thing. Even though you know what the product is we still label them lol !


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great collection there Dawn, I think you have more than I do!

Your Vics Concours is upside down


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Great collection there Dawn, I think you have more than I do!
> 
> Your Vics Concours is upside down


It is upside down, ah well was a good thread!!!!!!:buffer:

Seriously Dawn you have more stuff than me, nice collection and nice room.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks great :thumb:

Starting to take over the cupboard under the stairs so gonna have to get it all sorted soon!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

What's the 2 swissvax bits dawn?


----------



## Andy300zx (Mar 18, 2010)

thats some serious collection there

you can never be too short of detailing material, lolol


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm sad and know the answer... small pot is Autobahn, the other is Onyx... right Dawn?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

RussZS said:


> I'm sad and know the answer... small pot is Autobahn, the other is Onyx... right Dawn?


Thougth so but I know that another was purchased around this time. Scuderia or something iirc?


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow thats an amazing collection:thumb:
Whats on your detailing shopping list for the future?


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Ace collection there! It looks like an ideal little space for all that stuff too...what else would you do with it?! :lol:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> Thougth so but I know that another was purchased around this time. Scuderia or something iirc?


Russ is right, + I recently added scudera too! I have too many faves to use, cant make my mind up which one to use next! I'm feeling the dodo right now 

Cheers :lol:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

great collection, great room, great pic of super beck's


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Cheers bud  he was super, until he left for real madrid! downhill from there  Still horny though!


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Wish I had a collection like that! :thumb:


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

WOW... :doublesho thats some collection, my Mrs would go mad if id got half the amount of stuf you have! lol


----------



## alex12 (Feb 24, 2010)

Im loving your collection, so whats your fav wax?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

cheers guys  

I think its got to be SN + vics red for looks + colli/fk100p for its durability


----------



## DBSK (Apr 22, 2008)

WOW!

What do you rate as better; maxi suds II or Hyperwash?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Not glasur? Of all of them I think glasur is my favourite! It's what I eventually chose for stuey when I started earlier.


----------

